
Interesting Pay-as-you-go hosting company (With Lisp etc. on CGI) - lupin_sansei
http://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/services/hosting.php#pricing
======
lupin_sansei
How does $1/GB compare with other hosts?

~~~
aquateen
I pay $20 a month for DreamHost and they allow me 4TB a month. However this
place looks like a great web host if you're not building YouTube. Now I know
where to host any lisp projects; unfortunately, they don't handle RoR very
well.

~~~
AF
Heh, well if you are building YouTube, Dreamhost isn't going to do much good
either. :)

~~~
aquateen
Hehe. I just put DH up there an an example. I chose it to host some small
personal projects because it didn't seem too bad a deal... I don't use a
fraction of what I'm allotted.

~~~
yaacovtp
What's the most bandwidth you've ever used with DH? Every shared host place
I've talked to has CPU limits and would shut the site down or force an upgrade
long before you would get near 4 TB.

